# WCF Revision



## Reformed 78 (Dec 2, 2016)

At the risk of stirring up a hornets nest,lol; why continue to call it the Westminster Confession of Faith after making so many revisions in it? 

The LBCF obviously borrowed from the WCF, but at least they didn't call it the WCF...

I like what the RPCNA did, they wrote a testimony to go along side the WCF to clarify where they stand on particular aspects of the WCF...

Just doesn't seem right to call it the WCF after it's been drastically changed. Why not just call it the American Presbyterian Confession?


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Several Presbyterian churches have made their own revisions of the confession. When the ARP first modified the confession, they called it "The Confession of Faith of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church."

In a similar vein, Donald Boyd of the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland writes:


> "The Confession of Faith in America has also been different. The American Presbyterian churches began to modify the Confession from an early date, (for example, the teaching on the Establishment Principle was removed), so that it could no longer be called the “Westminster” Confession of Faith.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 3, 2016)

Our Standards are called, _The Confession of Faith and Catechisms_ of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. Its indebtedness to the WCF is noted in the subtitle and preface, accessible here http://opc.org/confessions.html and see http://opc.org/documents/Preface.pdf

A table of differences from the original is here http://opc.org/documents/WCF_orig.html. Note also the deletion of 4 words from the WLC 109 answer.

The total changes are approx. 1 & 1/4 % (based on number of words affected, 145/12,063)


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 3, 2016)

Would this rvision be any changes to the Confession, or just updating the English then?

1689 BAPTIST CONFESSION OF FAITH
A Modern Exposition
5th Edition Revised and Corrected
Sam Waldron


----------



## Reformed 78 (Dec 3, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Our Standards are called, _The Confession of Faith and Catechisms_ of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. Its indebtedness to the WCF is noted in the subtitle and preface, accessible here http://opc.org/confessions.html and see http://opc.org/documents/Preface.pdf
> 
> A table of differences from the original is here http://opc.org/documents/WCF_orig.html. Note also the deletion of 4 words from the WLC 109 answer.
> 
> The total changes are approx. 1 & 1/4 % (based on number of words affected, 145/12,063)



Thanks for info!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 3, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Would this rvision be any changes to the Confession, or just updating the English then?
> 
> 1689 BAPTIST CONFESSION OF FAITH
> A Modern Exposition
> ...


See here:

http://www.proginosko.com/docs/wcf_lbcf.html


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Dachaser said:
> 
> 
> > Would this rvision be any changes to the Confession, or just updating the English then?
> ...



I think David's question is about the modernizationof the 1689 Baptist Confession, not whether the 1689 has any changes as compared to the 1646 Westminster.


----------

